# NEW reptile meeting Loughborough



## Theegrimrobe (Oct 16, 2010)

April 28th at the charnwood club in lough

1 pound to get in ..... Might be good for those of us displaced by the rfuk leicester group moving (at least for now) to hinkley


NB:not the guy running it but its on the leicster reptiles facebook page

Just letting folk know


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Displaced?? Bit dramatic mate. You do realise that most of the Leicester reptile meet people don't actually live in Leicester and travel far farther than you would have to in order to get to Hinckley?


----------



## CatNmo (Mar 25, 2013)

those who have been 'displaced' by the move of Leicester to Hinckley would have to travel as far away from Leicester to go to Loughborough.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Why not attend both meetings, or join forces?


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Ed, to illustrate my above point, we have people that drive from Yorkshire, Nottingham, Huncote, Northampton, Derby Etc. You know why ? Because between myself, Charlotte Adam and Martin we run a reptile safe, fun evening where people feel comfortable no matter their level of knowledge or experience. 

I'm sure the organiser of this new meet will provide the same but will he be happy that you are trying to drum up attendees by maligning the group that had made you welcome for the past two and a half years?

I'm personally quite disappointed with you.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Ed, to illustrate my above point, we have people that drive from Yorkshire, Nottingham, Huncote, Northampton, Derby Etc. You know why ? Because between myself, Charlotte Adam and Martin we run a reptile safe, fun evening where people feel comfortable no matter their level of knowledge or experience.
> 
> I'm sure the organiser of this new meet will provide the same but will he be happy that you are trying to drum up attendees by maligning the group that had made you welcome for the past two and a half years?
> 
> I'm personally quite disappointed with you.


I didn't realise who this was and assumed it was someone who didn't know how welcoming everyone is at the Leicester meet. 

To say that we were "displacing" anyone is, as you say, disappointing.


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Did anyone attend the Loughborough meet?

Would like to hear what it was like.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd be interested too. Come on Ed, let us know.


----------

